# New holland TC 30 rear three point won't lower..



## Psmith

Has always worked before today. Went to use and it won't lower at all. Even with my weight standing on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Papasmirf

I own a 2007 TC30. I came across the same problem one time: Sounds really stupid, and is, but I never loosened and lowered the lift height stop after I had finished. Several days later I had the same issue. Have you changed filter and replaced hydraulic fluid? I have almost 700 hrs. On mine without any failures other than those caused by me.lol


----------



## Psmith

I can move the the control lever no problem. It has no effect on the thee point lift arms. They are stuck in the up position. I know that there is no down pressure on the TC30 model just gravity. That is why I put my weight on it with control lever in the full down position but the lift arms just won't budge.


----------



## Papasmirf

Ok, this is probably a lift linkage adjustment. Note: If the control rod is adjusted too short the control valve spool will remain in the "raised" position and the internal relief valve will open. If you have your manual it explains this adjustments. Hope this helps. Good luck, Larry


----------



## erum

Might be some form of adjustment in the linkage or something bent or loose. Is it a new machine or used? If used, have you spoke to the previous owner about it?


----------

